# Ken Smith is coming to Florence Ky



## ppko (Aug 3, 2004)

Hay guys just wanted to let anyone know that would be interested Oct 23 Ken Smith (Master of Tapi Tapi) will be in Florence Ky for more info PM me


----------



## ppko (Aug 31, 2004)

just to update my last post the seminar is on oct. 23 and it will be $50 for preregistered adults and $20 for preregistered children as we will have to seperate seminars.  For more information or to preregister you can contact T.A. Frazer at tafrazer@blackbelt.zzn.com or you can pm me and I will give you a number to call.


----------



## ppko (Oct 22, 2004)

The seminar is this saturday I am very excited hopefully I will be able to me some of the people from here I will post how it goes.  I know that Master Smith is very good and I am sure this will be an event that is a must see.


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 22, 2004)

Good luck with the seminar and be sure to post a review. I am curious to hear about how it worked out with both the kids and the adults.

My regards,

PJMOD


----------



## Brian Johns (Oct 22, 2004)

I'll be there tomorrow !!!

Take care,
Brian


----------



## ppko (Oct 23, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing you Brian and I hope that you enjoy your trip.  I will definately post my review looking forward to it.


----------



## ppko (Oct 24, 2004)

I believe everyone had a good time.  Brian Johns you are an all around good guy thanks for the help.  Master Smith started out with single modern sinawali ( if I spelled it wrong please tell me).  From there we did single modern sinawali with one stick and switching our hands while coming up.  We then started to learn a little Tapi Tapi.  This was a all around great seminar and I hope that everyone had a good time (I know I did and I am quite sure that everyone else did also)  I got to meet (I believe it was one of Brians students(correct me if I am wrong as I am bad with names))Scott (can't remember his last name), as he helped out a lot by going around and correcting people people.  There was also a girl with Master Smith her first name was Karen (Once again I cannot remember her last)but she was very good and also helped us all learn the techniques.  WE also went over some empty hand stuff to show how what we do is the same with the sticks.  Heard some great stories about the Professor, every time I hear one it only makes me wish I could have trained with him.  Thanks for everyone coming and I am sure I will see you all again.:asian:


----------



## Brian Johns (Oct 24, 2004)

ppko said:
			
		

> I believe everyone had a good time.  Brian Johns you are an all around good guy thanks for the help.  Master Smith started out with single modern sinawali ( if I spelled it wrong please tell me).  From there we did single modern sinawali with one stick and switching our hands while coming up.  We then started to learn a little Tapi Tapi.  This was a all around great seminar and I hope that everyone had a good time (I know I did and I am quite sure that everyone else did also)  I got to meet (I believe it was one of Brians students(correct me if I am wrong as I am bad with names))Scott (can't remember his last name), as he helped out a lot by going around and correcting people people.  There was also a girl with Master Smith her first name was Karen (Once again I cannot remember her last)but she was very good and also helped us all learn the techniques.  WE also went over some empty hand stuff to show how what we do is the same with the sticks.  Heard some great stories about the Professor, every time I hear one it only makes me wish I could have trained with him.  Thanks for everyone coming and I am sure I will see you all again.:asian:



Thanks for the compliment. Ken covered some nice material for the folks in Florence and stuff that they can work on until the next time he gets back down there. From what I understand, he'll be back in that area in 3 months. The "girl" with Master Smith was Karen Callahan, who happens to be a very talented Arnis player and a good friend. The fella who was with me was Scott Bell who was happy to be there for the seminar.

Hope to see you again.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 24, 2004)

Brian Johns said:
			
		

> The "girl" with Master Smith was Karen Callahan, who happens to be a very talented Arnis player and a good friend.
> Brian


I concur with Brian, Karen is a great person and a dedicated Arnis player.


----------



## Mao (Oct 24, 2004)

PPKO,
 I wish I could have been at the seminar, but I did not get the vacation time. I hear good things about the group down there from Ken. Both Brian and Scott are students of mine and I am glad that they could be there. I'll be picking their brains in class tomorrow night. Chuck Gauss will be at my school next Saturday. I hope some of you can attend. Also, as Brian was kind enough to mention, we will be hosting a camp in April that I hope you'll be able to make it to. In any event, I look forward to meeting some of you soon.
till then,
Dan MCConnell
Modern Arnis of Ohio
Hilliard Martial Ars Center


----------



## ppko (Oct 24, 2004)

Mao said:
			
		

> PPKO,
> I wish I could have been at the seminar, but I did not get the vacation time. I hear good things about the group down there from Ken. Both Brian and Scott are students of mine and I am glad that they could be there. I'll be picking their brains in class tomorrow night. Chuck Gauss will be at my school next Saturday. I hope some of you can attend. Also, as Brian was kind enough to mention, we will be hosting a camp in April that I hope you'll be able to make it to. In any event, I look forward to meeting some of you soon.
> till then,
> Dan MCConnell
> ...


Like I told Brian I am sorry that I will not be able to attend the Chuck Gauss seminar as I have to work but I will try to make the Arnis fest


----------



## HenchmanNoNameTag (Oct 25, 2004)

PPKO,

The seminar was definitely a good time.  Thanks for the kind words.  Too bad you cannot make it up here for Chuck's seminar.  But since Ken will be returning to your area in a few months, I will consider a return trip.  

Thanks again!!

--Scott
a.k.a. The Henchman


----------



## ppko (Oct 26, 2004)

HenchmanNoNameTag said:
			
		

> PPKO,
> 
> The seminar was definitely a good time. Thanks for the kind words. Too bad you cannot make it up here for Chuck's seminar. But since Ken will be returning to your area in a few months, I will consider a return trip.
> 
> ...


Cool Scott I really enjoyed meeting some of the players, thank you for going around and helping everyone out ( well atleast after you had got it right )but you and Brian being there was much appreciated.  I do hope to see you again you are a very nice guy and showed almost to much respect , just kidding.  Thanks for coming and like I said before I will try to make it to Arnis Fest when it is in Columbus


----------

